# الإنتهاء من صناعة مكينة كبيرة CNC Router في السعودية



## روتر (26 مايو 2009)

بفضل من الله كما وعدتكم سابقاً انتهيت تقريبا من صناعة مكينة كبيرة بمساحة عمل لوح كامل مقاس ​ 
122سم في 244 سم​ 
وتم بحمد الله انتاج بعض الأعمال عليها وهذه مقاطع فيديو ​ 
أرجو ان تنال استحسانك​ 
وسوف ارفق انشاء الله بعض الصور للأعمال قريباً​ 
اخوكم فهد​ 


المقطع الأول
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npPgfKNh0R4&feature=channel​ 
المقطع الثاني
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARLAqGNVJAU&feature=channel​ 
المقطع الثالث
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvHs_vcdWEg&feature=channel​ 
المقطع الرابع
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgfkrvrwYWU&feature=channel​


----------



## الخرنفش (26 مايو 2009)

ماشاء الله لاقوه الا بالله..........
كم ثمنها؟ وماهو اصغر مقاسات من الممكن تنفيذها ؟ وهل الفريزه يمكن تغيرها ؟


----------



## روتر (27 مايو 2009)

الاخ الخرنفش شكرا لك 
وبالنسبة لسعر المكينة فأنا لم اشتريها جاهزه ولكن صنعتها بمجهودي الخاص والحمد لله الذي وفقني لذلك 
وبالنسبة للمقاس لا اشكال فيه فأنا قمت في البداية بصناعة مكينة صغيرة الحجم وتقريبا مساحة العمل عليها بمقاس ورقة a4 ويمكن ان تكون اصغر من ذلك او اكبر وذلك يعتمد على حسب احتياجك 
وطبعا الفريزة يمكن تغيرها على حسب الخامة المراد العمل عليها فللخشب ما يناسبه وللمعادن ما يناسبها


----------



## abo_slaim (27 مايو 2009)

جدا رائعة

شكرا لك وبالتوفيق


----------



## abo_slaim (27 مايو 2009)

جدا رائعة

شكرا لك وبالتوفيق


----------



## marwan1406 (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يجزاك بالخير على هالمجهود واسأل الله ان يجعله في موازين حسناتك
والى الأمام ياالشعب العربي لنقهر الغرب لأنهم يستخفون بعقولنا


----------



## روتر (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي ابو سالم وشكرا لك اخي ابو مروان ونسأل الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## بوغالم (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## روتر (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي ابو غالم على الرد


----------



## fractaledge3 (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي فهد
الف الف مبروك انجاز رائع و مبهج و الدقة والسرعة عالية ماشاء الله و كذلك استخدامك للجنزير بدل السيور في نقل الحركة للتغلب على مشكلة الطول حل رائع
في انتظار المزيد

اسامة حسين


----------



## ابو محمود (1 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف مبروك اخ روتر وبانتظار المزيد
ممكن اعرف التكلفة كام 
ونسبه التصنيع المحلى فى هذة الماكينه
ونوع الكنترول المستخدم فيها وكيفية نقل البرامج الى الماكينه
وعمل رائع والى الامام


----------



## روتر (2 يونيو 2009)

شكراً لك اخي اسامه على الرد، وهذا ولله الحمد بتوفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى وبإذن الله القادم افضل

والشكر موصول لك أخي أحمد عبده وبالنسبة للتكلفة لم احسبها وذلك لان المشروع اخذ من وقت طويل وكان هنالك بعض التعديلات خلال فترة التنفيذ وبالنسبة للكنترول المستخدم فهو خلطة سريه بين دائره قمت انا بتنفيذها ودوائر جاهزه اضفتها وبالنسبة (لكيفية نقل البرامج الى الماكينه) كما فهمتها استخدمت Mach3


----------



## eng1_romy (8 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك هلا اعطينتنا الجانب الالكترونى للتحكم بالمحركات الخطوية لاننى الان ادرس الموضوع لانشاء ماكينة بنفس المقاس الذى صنعته انت 123*245

وما هى مواصفات الموتور الذى تنصحنى باستخدامة علما بان الماكينة ستسخدم باذن الله للحفر على الاخشاب
اخيك م/ خالد جمال من مصر


----------



## eng1_romy (8 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك هلا اعطينتنا الجانب الالكترونى للتحكم بالمحركات الخطوية لاننى الان ادرس الموضوع لانشاء ماكينة بنفس المقاس الذى صنعته انت 123*245

وما هى مواصفات الموتور الذى تنصحنى باستخدامة علما بان الماكينة ستسخدم باذن الله للحفر على الاخشاب
اخيك م/ خالد جمال من مصر


----------



## ksaid (11 يونيو 2009)

مجهود رائع وانجاز رائع لكن المنتدي للتعاون من من اجل التقدم و العلم وليس للتستر والخلطة السرية و ليعلم الجميع انك لن تستطيع اضافة 1 من 1000 .على العموم عمل جميل.
http://mac1.ifrance.com/cnc3ax/index.htm
هنا توجد احسن دائرة تحكم تعمل مع 
Mach3
ام المحرك فيكون 200 خطوة


----------



## hammhamm44 (11 يونيو 2009)

عمل مبتكر ومناسب لجهدك فشكرا جزيلا


----------



## المخترع الصغير (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك وارجو التوضيح بالصور اكثر لكي يستفيد الاخرين وشكرا مره اخرى.


----------



## روتر (12 يونيو 2009)

آسف على تأخري في الرد عليكم اخواني الاعزاء وذلك لانشغالي

في البداية شكرا لكم اخواني جمال ، qppd3، ksaid على الرد 
اما بالنسبة ما كنت اقصده بالخلطة السرية في المتحكم فلم اقصد والله الاستعراض بعملي أو التكبر عليكم بهذا الكلام ولا اريد أن اخفي علم تعلمته ولكن كان هناك شي من الصعوبه لشرحه بالتفصيل ،

وذلك لاني قد استخدمت في البداية دائرة سهله وسوف تجدونها في الرابط التالي:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Easy-to-build-CNC-Mill-Stepper-Motor-and-Driver-ci/
ويمكن قد مرت على الكثير منكم ولكن كما يعلم اصحاب الخبره منكم امكانيات هذه الدائرة وأدائها متواضع جداً وهي مصممه لتعمل مع مواتير صغيرة بأمبير أقل من واحد أمبير وفولتيه 12 فولت ، فقمت بالتعديل والتطوير على الدائرة بحيث تعطيني أداء أفضل فأستطعت بتوفيق من الله ان ارفع فولتية الدائرة الى 36 فولت وبالتالي ايضا زاد الامبير الذي تعطيه الدائرة الى 2 امبير تقريبا ولكن ايضا بقي مشكلة وهي مقدار الخطوة التي تدعمها الدائرة وهي تدعم فقط Full Step ، وايضا نعومة الـ Puls الذي تعطيه الدائرة فلا يمكن تعديلهما في هذي الدائرة وطبعا سوف يكون أدائها غير مرضي وخاصة اذا استخدمتم الجنزير في الحركة وهذا من واقع تجربة، فالحل اذاً البحث عن دائرة أخرى بإمكانيات أفضل وتدعم Half Step والافضل ان تدعم Micro Step فقمت بالبحث عن دوائر أخرى تكون قطعها متوفره في سوقنا المحلي ولكن لم اوفق فبدأت في البحث عن دوائر جاهزة من الخارج عن طريق النت واحترت في الاختيار ولكن بتوفيق الله حصلت على مكينة لتغليف الورق وجدتها في سوق الخردة ووجده فيها 2 كنتروللر وماتورين من نوع Sanyo Denki وطبعا نوعية ممتازه والكنتروللر موجود على الرابط:
http://uk.farnell.com/sanyo-denki/pmm-md-23120-10/controller-stepper-8-optional/dp/9948074
فأستخدمتهما للمحورين X و Y واستخدمت الدائرة القديمة للمحور Z والحمد لله وفقت لربطها وتشغيلها مع بعض وكان اداء المكينة ممتاز كما رأيتم في مقاطع الفيديو.
واما بالنسبة للصور سوف انزلها قريبا انشاء الله وآسف على الاطالة.


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (13 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
بصراحه انت بذلت مجهود جبار فى هذا العمل 
لكن اذا كنت تتحدث عن مكن cnc تكون لديه القدره على المنافسه العالميه فالوضع مختلف تماما لكن انا انصح اذا اردنا ان نقوم بتصنيع مكن اكون لديه القدره على المنافسه العالميه بأن نتبع الخطوات الاتيه
1- نقوم بتجميع هذا المكن فى بلادنا 
2- نقوم بالبدء فى تصنيع بعض الاجزاء 
3- وهكذا خطوه خطوه حتى تتمكن من تصنيع الماكينه بالكامل فى بلادنا 
وانا استطيع ان ارشح لك الشركات العالميه التى من الممكن ان تبيع لك هذه الاشياء باسعار ممتازه
[email protected]


----------



## msadek80 (13 يونيو 2009)

مجهود رائع من روتر
لكن انا الان اعمل فى جدة 
هل هناك مكان هنا لبيع الاكترونيات


----------



## روتر (14 يونيو 2009)

اخي محمود زغلول شكرا لك على الرد

انا لم اتحدث يا اخي محمود عن مكائن ننافس بها المكائن المتطورة المصنعة بالخارج لاننا في بادي الأمر لا نملك الدعم المادي ولانملك امكانيات مصنعية في بلادنا التي تؤهلنا لصناعة مكائن تقارع وتنافس المكائن المصنعة من قبل شركات متخصصة، وهذا لا يمنع ان كل شخص فينا يستطيع بمجهوداته الفردية كل على حسب امكانياته وحسب المجهود الذي يستطيع ان يبذله ان يصنع مكائن Cnc بإمكانيات معقولة جدا يستطيع من خلالها يبدأ مشروعه وينتج من خلالها أعمال تكون جيدة الى حد كبير، وهذه قد تكون بداية لمستقبل واعد نحن جميعا نأمله.

وشكرا لك اخي msadek80 على الرد

وبالنسبة لسؤالك عن محلات تبيع القطع الالكترونية كما فهمته، نعم هناك العديد من المحلات المتخصصة في بيع القطع الألكترونية وهي في البلد حي الصحيفة بقرب باب مكه واي استفسار فلا تترد عن السؤال وانشاء الله افيدك بما استطيع


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالك اخى روتر
بارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك لكن عندى اقتراح اخر قد يكون مجدى فكريا وماديا وهو ان تتخصص فى تصنيع اجهزه تساعد فى تشغيل ماكينات الcnc فمثلا تجد الشركات التى تصنع ماكينات ال cnc تختلف عن الشركات التى تصنع اجهزه القياس المرتبطه بماكينات ال cnc وشركات اخرى هى التى تقوم بتصنيع الاكس الرابع مثلا فلماذا لا تبدأ فى ابتكار يساعد فى استخدام الماكينات وتتخصص فيه ففى هذه الحاله سيمكنك ان تنافس عالميا لان الجزء الذى تخصصت فيه مبتكر وانت القائد فيه . ارجو ان تكون فهمت قصدى


----------



## روتر (14 يونيو 2009)

اخي محمود زغلول اشكرك على عمق تفكيرك وعلى نصائحك الجميلة والتي انشاء الله احاول ان اكون عند حسن ضنك وطبعا لا ننسى أن كل ابتكار عظيم يكون بدايته فكره بسيطة ووتطور مع الايام فأرجو من الله عز وجل ان يوفقني وأياكم لما فيه الخير لديننا ولبلادنا ورفعت شأننا بين شعوب العالم أجمع.
أخوكم فهد


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (15 يونيو 2009)

اخى فهد جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك وردك على تعليقاتى واود ان اعرض عليك خدماتى فأنا بفضل الله لى علاقات عمل مع الشركات التى تصنع ماكينات ال cnc فى تايوان فأذا احتجت اى خدمه او اسئله علميه بخصوص المكن فسيكون شرف كبير لى ان اشارك معك ولو بالجهد القليل


----------



## روتر (15 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك اخي محمود على اهتمامك وجزاك الله خير وما نستغني عن امثالك ويشرفني التعاون معك


----------



## kwspace (23 يونيو 2009)

مبــــــــــدع الله يستر عليك ويوفقك 


صراحه الواحد يفتخر اذا شاف هالعقليات خاصة اذا كانت مسلمة الله يكثر من امثالك اخوي

وعندي طلب انا اخوك من الكويت

وحلمي ان اعمل ماكينة cnc 

عندي خبره بالميكانيكا

والرسومات ثلاثية الابعاد 

لكن تنقصني خبرتك استاذي الكبير

وارجو منك التكرم والتفضل بمساعدتي


----------



## روتر (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي kwspace على الرد وعلى الاطراء

وانا يا ياخوي تحت أمرك وانشاء الله ما راح اقصر معك في شي اقدر افيدك فيه


----------



## kwspace (24 يونيو 2009)

الله ينفع بك الاسلام

ويرحم والديك

ممكن اعرف اخوي السي ان سي تتكون من كم قطعة مثلا : الهيكل الميكانيكي + القطعه الميكانيكيه المتحركه بالاعلى + ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اترك الاجزاء الالكترونيه عليك

وهكذا لكي اكون على دراية بما اعمل

وياليت لو في تصاميم مصورة او شي مبسط تكون فيه الآله واضحه جدا

وبإذن الله سأطلعكم على اختراعاتي :\ , املك ولله الحمد 3 اختراعات مصممه من خلال برنامج الاوتوكاد والثردي ماكس ولكن تحتاج إلى تطبيق ------ وانا بأمس الحاجة لآلة السي ان سي لكي اكمل عملي

ودمتم بود


----------



## kwspace (24 يونيو 2009)

اخوي هل من الممكن اضافتي على الماسنجر والتحدث هناك

Bold25 @ live .com
بدون المسافات

* ملاحظة: اخواني ادارة الموقع طلب التحدث بإنفراد ليس لإحتكار المعلومات , يعلم الله اني اريد وضع شرح بسيــــط جدا لكيفية صنع CNC في منتدانا الغالي لكني اريد التعلم من استاذي الكبير روتر كيفية الصنع بشكل ادق


وضع الشروحات السابقة بالمنتدى/ ولا قصور بإخواننا فيه تعقيدات ومصطلحات لايفهمها إلا شخص صاحب خبره بالالكترونيات وانا اريد التبسيط لأخواننا المبتدئين


----------



## روتر (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي kwspace وانشاء الله سوف اضع بإذن الله طلبك قريبا مع بعض الشرح المبسط لكي تتضح الفكرة لكل من لديه الرغبة في صناعة مكينة CNC وطبعا السبب في تأخيري عن وضع بعض الصور والشرح هو ان مركز رفع الصور UpLoad غير متاح لي في الوقت الحالي بسب عدد المشاركات المطلوبه لتفعيل UpLoad حسب قوانين المنتدى فعلينا الانتظار.


----------



## osame (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اعمل ای بڤدیو یوتیوب ارید مخططآت من فضلک


----------



## روتر (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي osame وضعت الفيديو لكي اتشرف بآرائكم واقراحاتك على الماكينة وممكن انك تتستفيد من الفيديو حسب امكانياتك في الاستنتاج وبالنسبة للمخططات اي مخططات تريد وانا بإذن الله سوف اتعاون معك بما تريد وبحسب ما يمكنني ان افيدك فيه .


----------



## dreamer3196 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته اخي روتر بصراحه انا منبهر باتجازك 
انا املك مصنع في جده وعندي مكينتين وحده امريكي ووحده صيني واعتقد بخبرتي في هذه المكائن انك تستطيع تنافس في السوق السعوديه وانا اول زبون لاني ابغي اشتري مكينه ثالثه ولك تحياتي


----------



## روتر (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لك أخي Dreamer3196 على الرد وعلى الاطراء الجميل 

وبالنسبة للمكينة فيشرفني ان انفذها لك وإذا كان عندك الرغبة فراسلني على الخاص.


----------



## dreamer3196 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*لم استطع ان ارسل لك على الخاص*

الاخ روتر السلام عليكم لم استطع ان ارسل لك على الخاص و اذا رغب في التعاون في بناء روتر يصلح للاستخدام الصناعي فانا لدي الخبره الفنيه الكافيه (فني صيانة طائرات بالخطوط السعوديه)وكذلك لدي الموارد والمعلومات لاغلب الشركات التي تبيع قطع الروتر و البلازما فاذا رغبت فهذا ايميلي وراسلني بعد اذن الاداره .
اخي الكريم ان اغلب الشركات الصينيه و التركيه اخذت الفكره و القطع من الالمان و اليطاليين و الامريكان وقامو بربطها و تصنيعها بشكل جميل و قوي ليش عليك الا تصنيع الطاوله ولك خالص التحية ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## روتر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي dreamer3196

تمت اضافتك للماسنجر عندي وبإذن الله سوف يكون بيننا تواصل


----------



## بومحمد2004 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله لاقوه الا بالله..

واصل اخي الغالي واصل الابداع ينتظرك


----------



## روتر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي بو محمد على الرد


----------



## سعيد علوان (28 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير أبو علوان


----------



## eng1_romy (30 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

ماشالله جد كبير


----------

